# Er-11 Collet Storage



## Inflight (May 30, 2015)




----------



## brino (May 30, 2015)

Inflight,
That's a nice solution.
Been trying to figure out how to organize my er-32's......hmmmm.
-brino


----------



## aametalmaster (May 30, 2015)

I went into a resale shop and there was prob 50 wooden cigar boxes 3 bucks each. I left with an armload...Bob


----------



## pineyfolks (May 30, 2015)

Nice. What did you cut the foam with? It looks very neat.


----------



## Inflight (May 30, 2015)

Piney-
The foam was leftover from a laptop shipping box.  It had the bumpy egg-crate pattern. 
I made a quick hot-wire-foam-cutter using about 8 inches of 28g NiCr wire and about 8 VAC from a Variac to "plane" the foam to the thickness I needed. This process removed the egg-crate bumps.

To make the holes for the collets and nuts, I used a simple hole-cutter punch hammered through the foam into a soft wood backer.
The divots for the MT1 shanks was just done with a razor blade. 

The punched holes came out perfectly and the planed surface is the face side in the photo above.


----------



## wakeup (Nov 17, 2015)

I use both ER32 and ER11 collets.  There is a full metric set (about 18 or 19) plus a few imperial ER32, and full sets of metric and imperial ER11, maybe 20 or 24 in total.  I got some pvc water pipe from the hardware shop, cut to length using a simple jig on the bandsaw, they ended up as approx 1.5" o/d x 1.25" long for the ER32, and 5/8"o/d x 5/8"long for the ER11.  The hardest bit was deburring.  Then stuck together using plumbers primer and glue, left over from a previous job.  The pvc pieces were stood in a drawer (hole side up!!) whilst gluing to ensure that the assembly was fairly flat.  Then the whole lot was placed in a steel toolbox on the rubber mat and filled up with collets.  The whole thing was done in an hour or two, and only cost a few dollars.
As they say in the classics....Easy peasy!!
cheers
Bill


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice! I was thinking Altoids tin when i read the title but this is great.


----------



## stupoty (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice storage is always handy for locating the bit you need when you need it 

My er32 collet set came in a wooden box with an mdf fitted grid of holes, amazingly (to me) i havent had a rust issue with it, although it has picked up a bit of oil which might help with that.  Maybe they used a low acidity mdf?

Always tempted by an er11 for all the times the 32's nut gets in the way.

Stuart


----------



## jerryhawthorne (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice idea!
Jerry


----------

